# Show your 4x4 truck



## natureboy3002

Here's my 2010 Toyota Tundra TRD 4x4. No mods yet but soon to come.


----------



## Bayfishing28

Here is a work in progress. Also have a Jeep/rock crawler in progress


----------



## BATWING

That is some nice respect for the American and Texas flag......


----------



## Auer Power

BATWING said:


> That is some nice respect for the American and Texas flag......


I was thinking the same thing... sad2sm


----------



## mike

^^^^ Kinda What I was thinking to.... :-/ Go buy some Drop Cloths Man.


----------



## Auer Power

I'll be getting a bedliner in my truck in a few weeks, after that I'll post pics of my truck.


----------



## BATWING

Yep. I was looking for some shredded up Bibles to mop up oil


----------



## Bayfishing28

Don't get your panties in a wad everyone. Its not my vehicle. Just show it to the 4x4 owners to give them some ideas. I agree with the flag part as well but I hold my negative comments to myself...most the times. Its a friends of mine that I helped him with some of the build. He does all the painting so I feel where you guys are coming from about the flag.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Bayfishing28 said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad everyone. Its not my vehicle. Just show it to the 4x4 owners to give them some ideas. I agree with the flag part as well but I hold my negative comments to myself...most the times. Its a friends of mine that I helped him with some of the build. He does all the painting so I feel where you guys are coming from about the flag.


I can tell you this, if one of my friends showed me this and didn't understand the disrespect involved I would have one less friend real fast JACK!


----------



## goodwood

besides the flags that's some incredible suspension work.


----------



## ReelWork

BATWING said:


> That is some nice respect for the American and Texas flag......


I had the same thought and not trying to beat up the OP as I understand it's a friend's vehicle however the flag deserves far more respect than that. Hopefully you can explain and he will understand.

When I see the American flag I think of all the brave men and women who have sacrificed their lives for it and if your buddy doesn't understand then show him this picture.

If he still doesn't get it, well your call..


----------



## Long Pole

Bayfishing28 said:


> Here is a work in progress. Also have a Jeep/rock crawler in progress





Bayfishing28 said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad everyone. Its not my vehicle.


I guess you weren't going to mention that until the ignorance/lack of respect was called out. Liars deserve ****ty friends.


----------



## Bayfishing28

Thanks for your replys guys and or gals. He actually knows where I stand on this situation and though we don't hang out like we used to I still talk to him every so often when he needs help or something. 

I know the repsect of the men and women who fought and who died to defend our nation. Every chance I get I volunteer my time with some vets on the water and try to volunteer my time with the HOW program as well though not like I would like. Some of their stories they tell can just amze you to no end. I just enjoy listening to all their stories.


----------



## Jasmillertime

Back on track.

2" lift, dumps and american outlaw wheels


----------



## ReelWork

Just so we're clear - I'm not questioning you or your friends patriotism. So even if he says to pound sand, well that's his choice (and/or yours for that matter). Sometimes people unknowingly do things without knowing what they are doing.


----------



## Bayfishing28

Long Pole said:


> I guess you weren't going to mention that until the ignorance/lack of respect was called out. Liars deserve ****ty friends.


Who the hell said this is my vehicle?

Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RB II

Bayfishing28 said:


> Who the hell said this is my vehicle?
> 
> Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk 2


You did. The title of the thread is "Show YOUR 4x4" and you posted pics with no disclaimer. Pretty hard to miss that.


----------



## Bayfishing28

I'm pretty sure I read that. Where in my post did I say here is some pictures of my vehicle? Pretty sure no where. This post had only 1 post in about 2 weeks and that was from the OP so I decided I would post a pic of my BUDDIES RIDE that I had HELPED with. 

No are we going to get this topic back on track or are y'all really going to continue on with this? Really guys, aren't we here to share stories and reports and help one another out? You all remind me of 2 years olds. The only difference is they tend to get along with the ones they had been arguing with, but if this is how you are going to act then I can't stop you and I will continue to stand my ground. 

Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whistlingdixie

I'm looking for pics but my 4x4's horn plays the national anthem and poops on terrorist.


----------



## Jolly Roger

These are some of the 4x4s I have had the last couple of years not counting work trucks and some older jeeps

2007 4door Jeep lot of mods, lot of fun. Sold it last year









Toyota Tundra, 6" lift 35s. Wife totaled it bought a Camaro to replace it.









current truck King Ranch F250 6.0


----------



## offshorefanatic

First one was my mud toy I wish I didnt sell. 09 powerstroke 200xxx miles still running strong


----------



## ReelWork

Nice truck, how do you like that Tough Country bumper? Strongly leaning towards a Cough Country but they are a little proud compared to the competition when you get into the deluxe models.


----------



## Pintabo

08 Denali, 1.5" lift, 305/55 BFG ATs, Hennessey custom tune and Cold air intake. With 120,000+ miles - I like to drive!


----------



## offshorefanatic

ReelWork said:


> Nice truck, how do you like that Tough Country bumper? Strongly leaning towards a Cough Country but they are a little proud compared to the competition when you get into the deluxe models.


Love it. Had ranch hands my whole life. Never go back to ranch hands now.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork

2011 F250 Lariat 4x4 Diesel


----------



## daniel7930

My 2007 Chevy z71 4x4


----------



## FishOnOne

2012 Super Duty

http://http://s1167.beta.photobucke...rt=3&o=5&_suid=135503145238306406273722687645


----------



## C.Hern5972

08 GMC
7" BDS lift
SnB cold air intake
37x13.5-20 m-16 tires/XD boss


----------



## weedeater

2005 F150 KR, been leveled and runnin 33" tires

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Horizon257

2012 ... 2500 4x4 ... STUCK AS &;@! Yesterday morning ... us west Texas boys need rain


----------



## spurgersalty

Horizon257 said:


> 2012 ... 2500 4x4 ... STUCK AS &;@! Yesterday morning ... us west Texas boys need rain
> View attachment 556623


Hahahaha...the cooler says it all for that situation...KCCO


----------



## Lebber32

2012 F250 4x4. The wife likes driving it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fastmerc

BATWING said:


> That is some nice respect for the American and Texas flag......


Man I could NEVER do that to the American flag.

Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedeater

1fastmerc said:


> Man I could NEVER do that to the American flag.
> 
> Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


Your boyfriend sure sounds like he likes you in a flag


----------



## 1fastmerc

weedeater said:


> Your boyfriend sure sounds like he likes you in a flag


Idiot.

Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fender bender

This is a truck my nephew and I designed and built in my shop. It's not finshed yet but he did get it to Monkey Creek this fall to play with it some. He calls it the Honey Badger and his wife did the photos. I hope the link works.">


----------



## Horizon257

Spergersalty ... yea I may have to send that one in to Chive ... I had a hour of good thinking time to wait for my buddy to come yank that dang thing out ... KCCO MAN


----------



## marshhunter

Horizon257 said:


> Spergersalty ... yea I may have to send that one in to Chive ... I had a hour of good thinking time to wait for my buddy to come yank that dang thing out ... KCCO MAN


send it in!!! kcco!!

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------



## bubbas kenner

07 still looks new.


----------



## spurgersalty

marshhunter said:


> send it in!!! kcco!!
> 
> <KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


If he don't, we can


----------



## Profish00

Mine


----------



## kevina1

Nothing special. Long wheel base 4wd, gets the job done.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supergas

*Old All American 4WD*

I have a couple of newer 4WD trucks/suv's but here is my "Old Scout"

1976 Scout II, 196 4 Cyl., 4 Speed

SG


----------



## rdtfishn

mine







and saw this a few weeks ago in Lake Jackson.

Tight lines


----------



## rhammock

2012 Ford 150 FX4


----------



## ReelWork

Great looking scout!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

06 Chevy Silverado 4X4








With my duck boat


----------



## OffshoreChris

Mine


----------



## rubberducky

My 1999 dodge Dakota 4x4 with the 318 bad little truck








03 dodge 1500 4.7 4x4 








07 dodge 3500 5.9 4x4 dually.
Will never see mud or even soft ground lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Here is my dad's 1951 M38. He just had the 60 year old engine rebuild this last year. I used to have some better photos but can't find them on this computer.


----------



## arives

08 dodge ram 1500 4x4


----------



## marshhunter

when i first got new tires on it


----------



## kneekap

Does all wheel drive with a locker rear end count? It's always
pulling at a 35% front/65% rear ratio.

This one has worked pretty well on the beach so far. Only thing I don't
have is much ground clearance which I could get with some bigger tires.


----------



## bailout2860

*my ride*

2005 f250 4x4.


----------



## g35man

2012 Tacoma 4X4


----------



## boogie

2011 f250


----------



## Lebber32

Boogie is your truck lifted or leveled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matagorda Mako

Here is mine. 06 with a Hemi. First trip to Matty with the new boat last summer


----------



## Matagorda Hunter

My new little play rig 01 tacoma 4x4. Will be doing a solid axle conversion in the near future.


----------



## bbru

89 K5 Dana 60 front/ 14B FF rear 4.56's Detroit Locker. 350TBI /turbo350 trans
7" lift 37" Pitbull Rockers on 17x10 Weld Cheyenne 8's
This is my weekend warrior.


----------



## truckin_angler

Mine 2010 F-150 hopefully some mods coming this year.


----------



## Buck Tag

Here's my two!


----------



## krfish

06 F150









Can't see it very good. This was on a surf fishing trip.


----------



## Fordzilla06

*Michelle O.*

She's big, black, loud, and obnoxious, I think the name fits.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

My weeekend play toy.
2001 jeep tj with 48,000 miles
4" pro comp
2" body 
33x12.50 R15 pro comp xtreme 
15x10 fuel revolvers

















sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## saltrod

*4x4's 3's the charm*

Silver Ghost
Old White
Black "B"


----------



## traxxxas01

*Just Picked it up*

My new toy, 2013 2500 HD Denali. I ordered it with everything!


----------



## txwader247

View attachment 572135


2009 f250 6 in rough country 37x13.50 toyo MTs 20 in fuel hostage wheels


----------



## ReelWork

Looking good wader! How's the ride quality so far?


----------



## txwader247

I honestly think it may be better than it was stock I'd recommend this kit to anyone


----------



## TheRooster

spurgersalty said:


> Hahahaha...the cooler says it all for that situation...KCCO


Lmao!! Hell ya!! I smell a chivers fishing trip in the future!!! Bunch of 2coolers make the DAR!!! KCCO!!


----------



## aguaflaca

BATWING said:


> That is some nice respect for the American and Texas flag......


I agree also


----------



## duck44

*F250 FX4 Lariat*

Finally a day when the sun is out! Now I just need that new boat to complete the picture!:doowapsta


----------



## munley3

*2003 Dodge 3500*

my truck


----------



## Sargentfisher

My weekend go getter..


----------



## buckcrshr




----------



## tattoo

*2012 Ram 2500*

Jaws, my new baby


----------



## tattoo

tattoo1 said:


> Jaws, my new baby


33x12 Nitto Trail Grapplers, 17" American Outlaws, 2" leveling kit!!!!


----------



## ddittman08

my new 2013 f-250 and 2013 2013 ranger crew. both time to the ranch for both of them. Very happy with both of them!


----------



## Warspite

My new 2012 F250. Love it!


----------



## coastman




----------



## justfishin

*2009 z71*

2" level kit 
285/65/18 Nitto Trail Grappler
18x9 XD Series Riot
Cortex Programmer
Air Aid Jr. Kit
Throttle body spacer
Flowmaster Super 10 twice pipes with 4" tips
:cheers:


----------



## puretexn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

puretexn said:


> View attachment 606794
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Oh dang, Bruce....excellent pic amigo

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## mtaswt

Here's my new ride


----------



## Seein' Spots

Here's my 02 F250 Lariat with the 7.3. 35s, tuned, custom front bumper, and more metal work coming this summer.
















And one from Site 55 when I missed the road lol


----------



## Bryan24

My 09 F150


----------



## goodwood

Love the rize lift.


----------



## Coil life 86

Megacab 3500 resistol edition

8 inch BDS
24 inch 10 lug American Force
38 inch nittos
69 mm silver bullet billet turbo
110cc injectors 
Arp head studs
Full block fully built by tsd
H&S tuner
Dyno'd 648hp and a Lil over 1100lb/ft tq
Twin cp3 pumps and filters
S&B intake and all deletes.....bunch of other **** too! LOL


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Here's mine.

2013 Toyota Tundra CrewMax 4x4


----------



## Stspower




----------



## Texas-Fisherman

[/URL]


----------



## Blackhawk78418

04 Burban Z71
8.1l cam headers tune
6" suspension lift
35" pitbull rockers 
Ranch Hand bull bumper 150w KC spot lights
HD hood
Flat Black


----------



## showtimesharkhunting

2006 Ford F250 Fx4 King Ranch
20" Moto metal 951 series wheels
35x12.5x20 Nitto Trail Grappler M/T Tires
4" MBRP Exhaust 
sinister diesel oil cooler
EGR delete kit
ARP Racing head studs
3" pro comp / rancho suspension lift
SRC programmer up to 85 hp gain
and many more secrets


----------



## Gig-'em15

.


----------



## rcxdm40




----------



## Auer Power

*Better in person*

Pictures don't do it justice
Leveling kit & Frontier Front bumper replacement


----------



## kenn22

2012 f250 fx4


----------



## txoutdrsman

1987 Ford F-350, 460ci, 7.3L... Still goin strong...


----------



## Worm Drowner

Just bought mine 8/5. 2011 F-350 with 26,500 miles. I also own a 1996 F250 7.3, but it's a 4x2. The GF has a 4x2 Dodge 1500, making us a 3 pick-up family.


----------



## Spots and Dots

2006 Jeep Unlimited XJ








3.5" Rough Country lift
285.75.18 Cooper AT tires


----------



## rmiller4292

2007 F250 FX4 6.0


----------



## bbru




----------



## Redfishslayer

*2011 Super Duty*

Here is My Baby...


----------



## offshorefanatic

Here's my newest addition. 2.5"leveling kit. Fab Four front and rear bumpers and running boards. 2012 3500 longhorn Cummings.


----------



## trodery

My new 2014 Tundra Crewmax Limited. I


----------



## kweber

wanna build an early 12 valve Bosch/Cummins dodge someday...
in-line pump
all mechanical.. no elect./computer 
manual trans....
a real diesel....


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

2013 tundra 5.7 4x4 TSS crewmax I love it


----------



## PuddlePirate

Light weight and made for the sand....V8, 3 radiators with trailer package and 6 lug wheels. She's been hauling me on the strand well into 247,000 miles. Drop in another 4.7 and a tranny...and on and on we go!

This is what I bought this truck for...does everything on the sand I ever wanted.


----------



## bigstix66

2013 Ford F350 dually on 4" bds lift with fox shocks and dual steering stab on 35 nitto trail grapplers


----------



## beachbumm

. 06' Z71 3" leveling kit 33x12.5x20 toyo m/t with 20" fuel hostage wheel and afew other things


----------



## aggie13_03




----------



## FishinAG22

6" lift, 35 x 1350


----------



## Wizness




----------



## headed south 2

My 2004.4 LLY 4x4


----------



## gozag




----------



## Capt.Chris

*My new '13 ford*

My new 2013 Ford F-150


----------



## Kcrob1

2011 Taco


----------



## daniel7930

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

My new truck. Bought one of the last 2013's and saved some $$$. Leveling kit and tires to come.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbru

Won't be mine for much longer


----------



## goodwood

my dd.


----------



## jason4x4

Here mine. Its an 2013 taco OR. Removed the mud flap since it gets in the way most of the time. Planning to get an 3".


----------



## monark

michaelbaranowski said:


> Here is my dad's 1951 M38. He just had the 60 year old engine rebuild this last year. I used to have some better photos but can't find them on this computer.


Love those old Jeeps. I don't have the heart to tell the OP his Texas Flag is mounted upside down also. sad_smiles


----------



## Specsniper

'03 Rubicon with numerous upgrades
'12 Raptor with 5Star tune, aFe CAI & Magnaflow exhaust. Plenty more upgrades planned.


----------



## Major29

My new to me hunting/fishing truck.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpoutsider

2013 FX4 to replace my stolen 2005 with 289,000 miles.


----------



## Redfish Chevy

2011 Sierra 2500HD Diesel. Just put some new shoes on her this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy

.


----------



## marshhunter

Major29 said:


> My new to me hunting/fishing truck.
> View attachment 1094721
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


dude you weren't kidding... that thing is pimpin!

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## marshhunter

My new to me truck! 2013 with the 5.0L


----------



## C.Hern5972

FishinAG22 said:


> 6" lift, 35 x 1350


 Very Nice


----------



## bbru

My new rig 6.2/ max tow


----------



## wakeupluis

My 05 Ex the family bus


----------



## Sponge




----------



## tailinaround90

2015 f250
8" lift
24" fuel wheels with 38-13.50 nitto trail grapplers


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*Midnight rider!!!!*

FOR ALL MY FELLOW CHIVERS.. KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!!!!!!!!:clover:


----------



## Castaway2

*03 Z71 ext cab*

here is mine finally got into the 4x4 club :dance: about a month ago!

03 Chevy silverado Z71 EXT cab 2" lift Halo rims and toyo tires


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

Finally lifted the tundra 6" fabtech coilovers dirt logic shocks on 35's Toyo mts and 22" fuel nutz. Rides great and if you're wondering went from 14 to 11 mpg.


----------



## arives

2013 f150 fx4 5.0


----------



## Rfortson

*new to me 07 cummins 5.9*


----------



## housewolf

Nothin fancy...


----------



## leadhead10

2015 F250 Lariat
2.5" leveling kit
20" BMF Novakanes
35" Mastercraft MT's 
and the toy she tow's


----------



## goose83

2012 2' leveling kit..35/12.5/20 nittos...fuel mavericks


----------



## fy0834




----------



## T_rout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag87

I have 2

2011 Z71


----------



## texag87

1999 F350 4x4....4" lift and entire truck is sprayed with bedliner
400,000 miles


----------



## hoosierplugger

13 Tundra, leveled with Readylift, 275/70/20, Amp Power Running Boards are next


----------



## willt

*Truck*

2015 GMC Denali Duramax. 6" lift 22" wheels.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

My new ride, 2015 Mega Cab Laramie Longhorn W/Ranchhand bullnose bumper, 20" Rock Star II's and Mastercraft MXT's


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

Bought here on 2cool. It is a beast and I'm lovin it. Pondered gas vs. Diesel for years but I'm hooked. Helps that gas/diesel spread is slim.


----------



## Pivo and kolache

The p and k mobile


----------



## Worm Drowner

One of my trucks & one of my boats:


----------



## waypoint

2008 F350 SCREW, 8yrs old and she still looks great. Does everything I could ask of her from hoof, feather, and fin.


----------

